# The Canada Gravy Train on Lenses About to End?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 19, 2016)

```
We’re told that Canon Canada will soon be increasing the prices of lenses by around 20% around the end of March or early April. Americans in the know have been buying up Canadian lenses for quite some time, as the weak currency and the fact Canon Canada doesn’t have MAP pricing on lenses made for some good discounts for American shoppers.</p>
<p>We haven’t had this confirmed from Canon Canada, but it shouldn’t come as any sort of surprise to consumers on both sides of the border.</p>
<p>While the Canon EOS-1D X Mark II is launching in the USA at $5999, in Canada it’s launching at $7999. There is some CPS Canada member relief though, as you should be able to get the camera body for about $6800 CAD.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 19, 2016)

Is there a particular store that's easiest to deal with? Also, do they tend to offer lower prices over the phone?

I've ordered through Camera Canada before, but it was entirely an internet transaction. Great price though!

Thanks!


----------



## Rahul (Feb 19, 2016)

I would expect prices to be hiked up in other countries as well. A large number of currencies are tanking as against the $.


----------



## Mac Duderson (Feb 19, 2016)

Dang I wasn't wanting to buy the new 35mm just yet but I guess I better pull the trigger soon!

jebrady03- my buddy just bought from Vistek and was the lowest price he knew of. There new to me but the 35mm seems to be cheapest from them from what I just searched tonight. I don't know many stores though...


----------



## nightscape123 (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't get it... All this will do is push more people to gray market or 3rd party purchases. Seems like a bad decision to me.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 19, 2016)

Mac Duderson said:


> Dang I wasn't wanting to buy the new 35mm just yet but I guess I better pull the trigger soon!
> 
> jebrady03- my buddy just bought from Vistek and was the lowest price he knew of. There new to me but the 35mm seems to be cheapest from them from what I just searched tonight. I don't know many stores though...



I had the same thought on upgrading to the 35L II too. Having a ready supply in Canada to compare prices against was convenient. Now it'll be back to looking more at the Canon store for deals on refurbs.


----------



## wafflelad (Feb 19, 2016)

So, are Canadian and US warranties interchangeable? For example, will Canon USA provide service and honor the warranty of a lens purchased in Canada?


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 19, 2016)

wafflelad said:


> So, are Canadian and US warranties interchangeable? For example, will Canon USA provide service and honor the warranty of a lens purchased in Canada?



It has. The warranty card is the same.


----------



## CanoKnight (Feb 19, 2016)

Removed by Mod.

Political comments are banned!


----------



## Etienne (Feb 19, 2016)

Some lenses have already gone up, like 16-35 f/4L IS


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 19, 2016)

Sorry to see this going away. I enjoyed getting 20% off on the big whites.


----------



## NancyP (Feb 19, 2016)

Forget lenses. Time to schedule the Banff vacation.


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 19, 2016)

This update in price will only affect the older lenses that haven't come out in the last year and a half, I bet. Unfortunately, that's the majority of lenses... 

I doubt, for example, there will be a price hike on the 11-24mm.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Feb 19, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> This update in price will only affect the older lenses that haven't come out in the last year and a half, I bet. Unfortunately, that's the majority of lenses...
> 
> I doubt, for example, there will be a price hike on the 11-24mm.



Current price different is only 16%. Compare that to my examples above, and further with 24-105 +26%, 50L +26%, 16-35 f4 +22%...

Quite a favourable difference for the 11-24 currently, I see no reason why it wouldn't be affected.


----------



## Jaysheldon (Feb 19, 2016)

What's almost as bad is I assume the price of used lenses will go up as well. I've been dreaming about a 300 f4, 400 f5.6, maybe 200 f2.8. I'll be the price of bodies goes up as well. I've been anticipating a price hike, which is why I bought a 6D in December.


----------



## Besisika (Feb 19, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> Is there a particular store that's easiest to deal with? Also, do they tend to offer lower prices over the phone?
> 
> I've ordered through Camera Canada before, but it was entirely an internet transaction. Great price though!
> 
> Thanks!


Me too, almost all of my new lenses are from there. Never disappointed.


----------



## RGF (Feb 20, 2016)

wafflelad said:


> So, are Canadian and US warranties interchangeable? For example, will Canon USA provide service and honor the warranty of a lens purchased in Canada?



when I purchased my 600 II they were.


----------



## RGF (Feb 20, 2016)

may need to final pull the trigger on 24 TS-e and 65mm MP-E (1-5x macro) at Camera Canada.

Both are several hundred cheaper than B&H.

Flash cards are much more expensive in Camera Canada.


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 20, 2016)

Are the prices at Canada Camera in US or Canadian Dollars? Does not seem to say.


----------



## Click (Feb 20, 2016)

...At Camera Canada?...It's Canadian Dollars


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 20, 2016)

The price increase is not due to US dollars versus Canadian dollars, but Canadian dollars versus the yen. Quite a huge drop over the last year.

A weak Dollar makes products easier to export, since the price in other countries will drop. Imported items go up in price. This can be good for Canadian manufacturers, so at least, someone wins.


----------



## Geronimo73 (Feb 20, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> Is there a particular store that's easiest to deal with? Also, do they tend to offer lower prices over the phone?
> 
> I've ordered through Camera Canada before, but it was entirely an internet transaction. Great price though!
> 
> Thanks!



Use photoprice.ca to get the best canadian price. And take a look at the base price of the item as price are adjusted depending on which province you live. Camera Canada win most of my last buy. Shipment is fast and very well done.


----------



## RGF (Feb 21, 2016)

TexPhoto said:


> Are the prices at Canada Camera in US or Canadian Dollars? Does not seem to say.



CAD


----------



## arbitrage (Feb 21, 2016)

They already did a fairly big increase on the big whites last year in Canada and yet they are still a deal for US customers.

I guess my investment in big whites will have increased in value but it seems very difficult to find a Canadian to sell them to when I want to.


----------



## Meuns00 (Feb 26, 2016)

This pisses me off to no end!!! Why can't they just forbid Canadian sellers to ship to the US, like B&H has forbidden us Canadians to order most DSLRs, pro lenses and all sorts of Canon gear for years now? If they can prevent B&H shipping to Canada, they must be able to prevent Canadian sellers shipping to the US...

Somehow we always end up getting screwed in Canada!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 26, 2016)

Meuns00 said:


> This pisses me off to no end!!! Why can't they just forbid Canadian sellers to ship to the US, like B&H has forbidden us Canadians to order most DSLRs, pro lenses and all sorts of Canon gear for years now? If they can prevent B&H shipping to Canada, they must be able to prevent Canadian sellers shipping to the US...
> 
> Somehow we always end up getting screwed in Canada!



The price increase is due to the price in Yen that the cameras and lenses cost. It has nothing to do with shipping cameras to the US.

Canon sells lenses to their subsidiaries around the world for Yen, and not the local currency. They may discount prices for some nations which are seen as poor. This is part of the reason for the gray market business, the other being differences in currency values. Adjustments up or down in prices to reflect the value of the yen are made periodically or when it starts affecting profits in a serious way.

If you look at the price in Canadian dollars for Yen over the past year, you can see that it takes a lot more Canadian dollars for Canon Canada to purchase a lens from Canon Japan.

That's the reason for price increases, not exports to the US.

The reason for the exchange rate issues quickly becomes a political discussion, and is banned on CR because it gets out of hand so quickly.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 26, 2016)

Meuns00 said:


> This pisses me off to no end!!! Why can't they just forbid Canadian sellers to ship to the US, like B&H has forbidden us Canadians to order most DSLRs, pro lenses and all sorts of Canon gear for years now? If they can prevent B&H shipping to Canada, they must be able to prevent Canadian sellers shipping to the US...
> 
> Somehow we always end up getting screwed in Canada!



B&H will ship to Canadians via phone orders, you just can't order on the web.

Canon USA "owns" Canon Canada as well, and they've likely seen a hit to the bottom line from the Canadian subsidiary due to the decrease in the dollar.


----------



## RGF (Feb 26, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> Meuns00 said:
> 
> 
> > This pisses me off to no end!!! Why can't they just forbid Canadian sellers to ship to the US, like B&H has forbidden us Canadians to order most DSLRs, pro lenses and all sorts of Canon gear for years now? If they can prevent B&H shipping to Canada, they must be able to prevent Canadian sellers shipping to the US...
> ...



Thanks for the info - I didn't know Canon Canada was "owned" by Canon USA but not surprised. The warranties are joint.


----------



## RGF (Feb 26, 2016)

Meuns00 said:


> This pisses me off to no end!!! Why can't they just forbid Canadian sellers to ship to the US, like B&H has forbidden us Canadians to order most DSLRs, pro lenses and all sorts of Canon gear for years now? If they can prevent B&H shipping to Canada, they must be able to prevent Canadian sellers shipping to the US...
> 
> Somehow we always end up getting screwed in Canada!



I believe that NAFTA allows cameras to be shipped across the border without duty. This may be an area where NAFTA works against you, but in general we all benefit from free trade.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 26, 2016)

RGF said:


> Meuns00 said:
> 
> 
> > This pisses me off to no end!!! Why can't they just forbid Canadian sellers to ship to the US, like B&H has forbidden us Canadians to order most DSLRs, pro lenses and all sorts of Canon gear for years now? If they can prevent B&H shipping to Canada, they must be able to prevent Canadian sellers shipping to the US...
> ...



NAFTA applies to goods manufactured in the Countries involved (USA, Canada, Mexico) Goods produced in other countries are still subject to Tariffs.

Canon Canada is part of Canon USA. Canon Americas is part of Canon USA, and Canon Canada is part of Canon Americas. Its a bit difficult to find a organization chart showing exactly how they are related., so you have to piece it together.

Canon Canada Website:

"Canon Canada Inc. is an important part of the Canon Americas group of companies that are focused on delivering the best products and the best solutions to our customers in the Americas. The Canon Americas group of companies are part of the Canon Global operations."

However, it still boils down to the price that Canon Americas must pay in Yen for a product, and the currency conversion factors. When things get too far out, a correction is made. 

Right now, either Canadians are paying too little, or US citizens are paying too much. Probably a little of each.


----------



## Mac Duderson (Feb 29, 2016)

Just pulled the trigger on the new 35mm 1.4ii becasue of this mess. I was hoping to get it later but I better not risk it. "The Camera Store" worked out to free shipping and $10 less on taxes then 5 others I looked at. Most were the same price but for some reason I cheated a tiny bit with thecamerstore and not entirely sure why... ??? I'm happy anyhow despite the forced rush. Time to fund this thing now ha ha!


----------

